# Suggestion For TV Cooking Forum



## BreezyCooking (Feb 1, 2007)

Would it be feasible to have a forum or subforum somewhere for discussing TV food?

It seems odd discussing Sara Moulton, Emeril, & Anthony Bourdain, etc., on the "Off Topic, Jokes, & Games" forum.

Shouldn't there be a better heading for discussing TV food personalities?


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, Breezy, even though people have the best intentions when discussing, it seems to always turn sour quickly.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 1, 2007)

But doesn't that happen regardless of where the post originates?

I bow to your opinion, but it does seem strange to have to post threads on Anthony Bourdain's tv show, & my recent post re: Sara Moulton under "Off Topic, Jokes, & Games".  Doesn't fit.

I mean, it's not "off topic".  Definitely has to do with cooking & food.  And also isn't a joke or a game.

Maybe a subtopic in the same forum re: cookbooks, appliances, etc.?  Like "TV Cooking Shows" or "TV Cooking Personalities".  These folks put out DVD's too, reviews of which would also fit nicely in a category like this.

Again - just a suggestion.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Breezy, you could post it in General Cooking I guess. I will say though that in the years I've been here its pretty rare that any thread about TV cooks stays up long. Folks seem to have pretty strong opinions about them and the threads get ugly FAST. 

So, that said, we're sure not going to create a place that would mean MORE work for us.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 1, 2007)

I understand - it was just a thought.  I wasn't trying to increase any "ugliness", just didn't think "Off Topic" was a good fit for food personalities.

I do think that from now on I'll take your suggestion & post under "General Cooking" though, rather than "Off Topic".  

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Breezy...

Not disagreeing with you at all...

I think however..that is the perfect place for T.V. food shows and their "stars"...Off Topic...Jokes....Games.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

when I 1`st saw this topic I thought it was about something entirely different.

However IF bandwidth would allow, it might be neat if we had our OWN "TV" show, folks with webcams in their kitchens etc...
it`s done with naughty sites all the Time! (so I hear), why not for something like Cooking instead?


just a thought


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2007)

You could also post those in  Today's Menu & Food Talk. 



> This is the forum for all general food talk such as, "What are you having ..." threads be it for meals, drinking, snacks, etc., and *all general food related discussions.* No recipes or actual cooking questions here unless otherwise noted. Links to recipes are fine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I was going to say what GB said - it would fall under "Food Talk" IMHO.


----------

